# What have you done to your VW using VagCom???



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, as you may have read in my other threads I'm a new VW owner...2012 CC.

Today I got to experience VagCom for the first time through a local programmer. I was able to program my windows and sunroof to open and close via the remote. My convenience turn signals now flash 5 times instead of 3. I now have an option to turn off/on my DRLs via my MDI menu on my dash....

I wanted to get more ideas from the community on what other cool settings can be changed, and what you have already done, in addition to what unmentioned above. Thank you in advance for sharing your Mods/Tips and programming details!


----------



## VDUB PANZER (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm...let's see,

Turn off DRL's
Engage up/down windows via FOB
Turn off TPMS (19" wheels)


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Tweaks I have done are:
windows up/down via fob 
Rain closing feature enabled
DRL's off
rear fog enabled
Footwell lights enabled
fogs enabled from retrofit

Couple I have played around with:
using the rear fogs as additional brake lights
enabled front clear turns on 25% when headlights come on

Would love to have the option to change the number of blinks the turns take, but with the 2011's the option is not available. One of the differences between the CECM from year to year I guess.


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

How have you guys enabled "windows up/down via fob"?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

vdubcc2011 said:


> How have you guys enabled "windows up/down via fob"?


LINK From the FAQ's


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hello, as you may have read in my other threads I'm a new VW owner...2012 CC.
> 
> Today I got to experience VagCom for the first time through a local programmer. I was able to program my windows and sunroof to open and close via the remote. My convenience turn signals now flash 5 times instead of 3. I now have an option to turn off/on my DRLs via my MDI menu on my dash....
> 
> I wanted to get more ideas from the community on what other cool settings can be changed, and what you have already done, in addition to what unmentioned above. Thank you in advance for sharing your Mods/Tips and programming details!


Can you post a pic of your mdi with the DRL option enabled? That I have never heard of!


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

martinelles said:


> Can you post a pic of your mdi with the DRL option enabled? That I have never heard of!


i didn't either! but after reading this post i ran out to my car, toyed around some more and i got it! (dont remember what i changed though) It ends up right there with lane flash.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Tweaks I have done are:
> windows up/down via fob
> Rain closing feature enabled
> DRL's off
> ...


I hear ya. Diff CECMs have their advantages as disadvantages..I was not able to turn off the bulb out error or my plate LED, even with removing the cold diagnostic....but the 5 convenience blinkers is just the perfect amount...I used to always have to hit them a second time when they were only 3


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

gooberbora said:


> i didn't either! but after reading this post i ran out to my car, toyed around some more and i got it! (dont remember what i changed though) It ends up right there with lane flash.


What is that "lane change flash" option? Thanks!


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> What is that "lane change flash" option? Thanks!


I believe that's where the left/right signals flash 3 times if you don't fully click them when turning.


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Pookie64 said:


> I believe that's where the left/right signals flash 3 times if you don't fully click them when turning.


Yep, its the convenience flasher as I call it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

gooberbora said:


> Yep, its the convenience flasher as I call it.


Interesting, mine is called "Conv. Signal" on my Dash. I made that 5 times instead
Of three


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

VdubTX said:


> using the rear fogs as additional brake lights


I have already done this. 

Unfortunately, only one bulb on each additional tail light works as a brake light. The outside half of the inner tail only. 

Of course, better than nothing. Every little bit counts.


----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

*Anyone in the Northern VA area?*

I would like a few things done with the VagCom...


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

can the drl in mfi be done on a 2009 cc. if so, how with vcds 11.11 ??? 
Also how do you change the blinks to 5 on a 2009 cc with vcds 11.11 ???

I have been searching everywhere, and since this has been discussed here, I may as well ask?

Thanks


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

imaccc said:


> can the drl in mfi be done on a 2009 cc. if so, how with vcds 11.11 ???
> Also how do you change the blinks to 5 on a 2009 cc with vcds 11.11 ???
> 
> I have been searching everywhere, and since this has been discussed here, I may as well ask?
> ...


Actually the programmer that did both those for me has a 2009 and he told me it cannot be done on his. The 2012 hi-line CECM is capable of doing that.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

All I really wanted to do with my CC..
(in which I already did)


DRL's are off
Window up/down with remote


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

I love this thread. I just ordered my VAG-COM today and can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bp328i said:


> I love this thread. I just ordered my VAG-COM today and can't wait for it to get here.


Happy you like the thread. But I didn't in you spending all that money  I found a local guy who takes $10 for the first programming, which in my case took well over an hour, then FREE for every meeting after that....U can't beat that!! Specially that I will update these features
Once and never really have to use it again...unless you become then next community programmer!


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone in Southwest Ohio who"ll program my 2012 CC?

I want windows om the key fob and rain closing, maybe a few other things.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dmcdayton said:


> Anyone in Southwest Ohio who"ll program my 2012 CC?
> 
> I want windows om the key fob and rain closing, maybe a few other things.


My guy in Canton Michigan does it for $10 for the first visit....see the first message on this thread...he did that all. AND best of all, the future visits wth him are FREE!! How far is Dayton from Canton?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

imaccc said:


> can the drl in mfi be done on a 2009 cc. if so, how with vcds 11.11 ???
> Also how do you change the blinks to 5 on a 2009 cc with vcds 11.11 ???
> 
> I have been searching everywhere, and since this has been discussed here, I may as well ask?
> ...


As has already been posted, the 2009 cannot be changed to 5 blinks. Sorry, I am disappointed also.

That's life.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Happy you like the thread. But I didn't in you spending all that money  I found a local guy who takes $10 for the first programming, which in my case took well over an hour, then FREE for every meeting after that....U can't beat that!! Specially that I will update these features
> Once and never really have to use it again...unless you become then next community programmer!


I will absolutely help anybody with coding that is in the Tampa Bay Florida area and can use the Micro-CAN Interface.


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

MI is too far, maybe if I make a run to Cabellas.

Also...has anyone ever thought it would be nice to have the fuel door release on the key remote? I wonder if there would be a way to code that.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I see nobody has done the emergency blinking of stop and hazard lights.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dmcdayton said:


> MI is too far, maybe if I make a run to Cabellas.
> 
> Also...has anyone ever thought it would be nice to have the fuel door release on the key remote? I wonder if there would be a way to code that.


Fuel door would be SICK!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Seki said:


> I see nobody has done the emergency blinking of stop and hazard lights.


Actually i had that done.....they blink when ABS engages! Excellent for a snowy state!!


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Actually i had that done.....they blink when ABS engages! Excellent for a snowy state!!


What do you call "Blink with ABS" in VAGCOM? I want that too, that's awesome.


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

Is there a master thread or better, a VW manual, that gives details on all available VAGCOM tweaks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

dmcdayton said:


> What do you call "Blink with ABS" in VAGCOM? I want that too, that's awesome.


When you slam on the brakes in a panic stop, it will then turn on the four way, emergency flashers. This is done to help catch the attention of the motorist behind you in hopes that they won't smash into you. 



dmcdayton said:


> Is there a master thread or better, a VW manual, that gives details on all available VAGCOM tweaks?


A lot of the VAG-com tweaks can be found and transferred over from the B6 Passat forum or the MKVI GTI/Golf forum. These changes are not advocated by VW so there will be no official VW manual.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Actually i had that done.....they blink when ABS engages! Excellent for a snowy state!!


:thumbup:


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Seki said:


> I see nobody has done the emergency blinking of stop and hazard lights.


 That's what it does. I will do that when I get home today.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Double post


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumbup:


Seki said:


> I see nobody has done the emergency blinking of stop and hazard lights.


i can highly recomend seki for anyone in city area that need vag com. Stand-up guy.


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

Would love to do the windows up/down via fob and rain closing feature.

Tried to do a quick look on the vag com link in some of the other posts but can't find anyone local that has a vag com and dealers say they can't do these features. I looked and appears to be a few options out there to buy a vag com devices but don't know the difference. What have some of you paid for this? Anyone out there ever get a VW dealer to turn on any of these features?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

CC-2010 said:


> Would love to do the windows up/down via fob and rain closing feature.
> 
> Tried to do a quick look on the vag com link in some of the other posts but can't find anyone local that has a vag com and dealers say they can't do these features. I looked and appears to be a few options out there to buy a vag com devices but don't know the difference. What have some of you paid for this? Anyone out there ever get a VW dealer to turn on any of these features?


Dealers dont help , buy the $250 cable from rosstech


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

So curiously enough.... I'm just getting into the ol' Volkswagen CC VR6 (my first VW... had a porsche boxster S once before though, and it's nice to see a lot of the same design). Where can I get a VagCom? Is it as simple as getting a cable and finding the software? Or do you have to buy the software and cable from the dealer or something?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

When you buy the cable, you're buying the cable & the (license to the) software

You can buy a cable used (they usually go for $200-250), or new from Ross-Tech:
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

In addition to being better off purchasing directly through Ross-Tech for warranty purposes, you will, as a registered licensee, get fantastic service.

From a happy Ross-Tech, VAGcom owner.

One caviat. If you trade cars frequently and this will be your only VW, the purchase of this product will not pay off. On the other hand, it will pay off in spades if the opposite is true.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> In addition to being better off purchasing directly through Ross-Tech for warranty purposes, you will, as a registered licensee, get fantastic service.
> 
> From a happy Ross-Tech, VAGcom owner.
> 
> One caviat. If you trade cars frequently and this will be your only VW, the purchase of this product will not pay off. On the other hand, it will pay off in spades if the opposite is true.


He can also be he local Vagcom guy for his area and charge for his services...then it will be paid off for sure!


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Sad to hear the '09's cannot change the number of blinks on lane change 

My VagCom guy did the windows up/down with Fob, and DRLs off.
I might have him go back and turn on turn signals to 15-20% when parking lights are on.

I asked him about the rain sensor putting up the windows, and he said there was a box checked with that feature. Is this OEM? Does it actually work?

dmcdayton - If you're ever up in NE Ohio, let me know. Sav is the man with the laptop up here.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

You gonna bring your cc out to Woodward tomorrow night it's gonna be packed last Friday was crazy packed


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> You gonna bring your cc out to Woodward tomorrow night it's gonna be packed last Friday was crazy packed


Toma, assuming your talking to me...yeah I want to come out.... PM me your info, so I can text u when I get out there....


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> He can also be he local Vagcom guy for his area and charge for his services...then it will be paid off for sure!


Good point, never thought of it that way. Even if I decide at some point down the road to no longer have VW products in my garage, I still have the ability to help other VW owners.

Yes, I am on the VAGcom list and am waiting with baited breath for my telephone to ring 

Seriously, since getting my VAGcom interface cable, I have helped many people in the Tucson area with various mods. Some of the guys have come to my house and another one I arranged to meet at a parking lot at a mall.

I've made a few new friends and what can be better?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

CC-2010 said:


> Would love to do the windows up/down via fob and rain closing feature.
> 
> Tried to do a quick look on the vag com link in some of the other posts but can't find anyone local that has a vag com and dealers say they can't do these features. I looked and appears to be a few options out there to buy a vag com devices but don't know the difference. What have some of you paid for this? Anyone out there ever get a VW dealer to turn on any of these features?


The cost through the manufacturer, Ross-Tech, is $249. This never varies unless you can find a private seller, and even then, the price is seldom much less, nor should it be.

The dealer will never do these mods for you unless you have a very personal friend who works as a Tech at a dealership. But, in most cases, unless he or she has the proper code, they will not be able to do it without a Ross-Tech interface.

Put the word out on this web site as to how far you are willing to travel to get your mods accomplished and perhaps someone will contact you who has a VAGcom.

I may be a bit too far south for you to consider.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> Good point, never thought of it that way. Even if I decide at some point down the road to no longer have VW products in my garage, I still have the ability to help other VW owners.
> 
> Yes, I am on the VAGcom list and am waiting with baited breath for my telephone to ring
> 
> ...


That's what it's all about with us car guys....getting the work done and making good friends while doing so!


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm, reading this, I'm thinking I may just buy my own setup and make some new friends.

My background is in IT but I haven't coded anything in 10 years. Does this software offer an option to backup/restore existing setting first in case I screw something up? Is there a thread with all the coding changes somewhere?

I've gotten all kinds of hits searching but haven't seen (or couldn't find) a definitive thread. Also, I have friend with a 2000 passat are there tweaks available for older cars?


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can get the DRL to come up on this screen for a 2012 CC Sport?

I did go in and disable the DRL, but could not find an option for it to appear in the settings. Not sure I would ever use it, but would be nice to do a 10 second mod.



gooberbora said:


> i didn't either! but after reading this post i ran out to my car, toyed around some more and i got it! (dont remember what i changed though) It ends up right there with lane flash.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

hbombkid said:


> Does anyone know if I can get the DRL to come up on this screen for a 2012 CC Sport?
> 
> I did go in and disable the DRL, but could not find an option for it to appear in the settings. Not sure I would ever use it, but would be nice to do a 10 second mod.


I've done it on my 2012 lux limited. Not sure if we have the same CECM though, I know my CECM is a hi-line version. I had a friend program it for me. He did send me before and after logs. I guess I can Look at those to see what he did....in the meantime, maybe someone else may know it and post something before i check.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dmcdayton said:


> Hmm, reading this, I'm thinking I may just buy my own setup and make some new friends.
> 
> My background is in IT but I haven't coded anything in 10 years. Does this software offer an option to backup/restore existing setting first in case I screw something up? Is there a thread with all the coding changes somewhere?
> 
> I've gotten all kinds of hits searching but haven't seen (or couldn't find) a definitive thread. Also, I have friend with a 2000 passat are there tweaks available for older cars?


First of all, the Ross-Tech coding is done for you automatically, meaning the code is built in already for a specific and proven safe mod. However, there are a few, rare mods, that have to be done manually by changing a value here and there. As I said regarding the latter, it is rare that you would use any of these.

The Ross-Tech program that you are licensed to use with the VAGcom interface is fool proof for errors as long as you make a copy of all of your vehicle's original coding. This program makes it easy to do this either by making a copy on your desktop, printing a copy or emailing a copy in the event you are on a mobile computer that is not yours.

And, last but not least, the consumer service and support is second to none.

Regarding your friend's older Passat, I don't know what mod options are available for his particular car but the following VAGcom can handle them, if any with one caviat. You may have to purchase the more expensive unit shown below. It costs $349.

If you will be using a USB connection on either a laptop or PC, be sure to order this unit.

HEX-USB+CAN
Intelligent Dual-K plus CAN USB Interface

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/hex-usb+can.html

______________________________________________________________________________

The unit below will work for your car and is $249. I don't know if it will work for your friend's vehicle since it is not backward compatible.

VCDS (VAG-COM Diagnostic System) License
with Micro-CAN Interface

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCuCAN.html

_________________________________________________________________________

I suggest collecting as much info on your friend's car as possible such as vin#, etc..

Then call Ross-Tech. They will be a wealth of info.

Actually, there will probably be someone on this forum that will answer these questions for you. We'll see.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hbombkid said:


> Does anyone know if I can get the DRL to come up on this screen for a 2012 CC Sport?
> 
> I did go in and disable the DRL, but could not find an option for it to appear in the settings. Not sure I would ever use it, but would be nice to do a 10 second mod.


It's either there in the MFD _(or MFI, whatever you wanna call it), _or it isn't.
So you either have that option, or you don't.

And you can't add that option to the MFD thru VagCom either.
_You have to just disable the DRL thru VagCom instead_


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VDUB PANZER said:


> Hmmm...let's see,
> 
> Turn off DRL's
> Engage up/down windows via FOB
> Turn off TPMS (19" wheels)


How to turn off TPMS? i have VAG-COM nothing seems to work...:banghead:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> How to turn off TPMS? i have VAG-COM nothing seems to work...:banghead:


Why do you want to turn of TPMS? Curious.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I put on the 19' and the new wheels are without TPMS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

airmax1 said:


> I put on the 19' and the new wheels are without TPMS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay.

Not sure why your VAGcom mod is not taking hold. You do click the "Do it" tab when it comes up, right. 

I have never tried it for the TPMS so wouldn't know what to expect.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes....not sure why I can't make it work, any "other" suggestions?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

Enabled windows up/down with fob. Rain sensor windows-up enabled. DRL disabled which made my euro switch work correctly and enabled my fogs while highbeams are on.

I really want to change the blinker from 3 to 5 but I can't find where to change it. I'm thinking it's not something that is able to be changed in a 2010.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bp328i said:


> Enabled windows up/down with fob. Rain sensor windows-up enabled. DRL disabled which made my euro switch work correctly and enabled my fogs while highbeams are on.


My 2012, I have not disabled the DRLs, however I added the option to turn them Off and On via my MDI settings. Will I have a problem with my euro switch which arrives any day now ? I plan to turn the DRLs off via my MDI. Will this work? Or do I have to fully disable them
?? Thanks


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

anyway you can give steps how you got it enabled in MDI. So you are saying it was not visible before? I know Dan said you either have it or you don't just want to see if I have the option. I already disabled them with VAG COM but would like to know if I could easily enable them without pulling the cable back out.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I will look at my before and after logs and see if I can make sense of it...someone did it for me, via VagCom


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry cant find it, I'll have to ask my guy


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am in west palm beach Fl. Can anyone program the windows with remote tour me? Obviously paying


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

The5ickne55 said:


> I am in west palm beach Fl. Can anyone program the windows with remote tour me? Obviously paying


If your ever in the Tampa Bay area I would be more that happy too.


----------



## bp328i (Mar 14, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My 2012, I have not disabled the DRLs, however I added the option to turn them Off and On via my MDI settings. Will I have a problem with my euro switch which arrives any day now ? I plan to turn the DRLs off via my MDI. Will this work? Or do I have to fully disable them
> ?? Thanks


I'm not sure on this as my 2010 does not have the option (or at least I could not find it) to add the on/off DRL to the MDI.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

bp328i said:


> I'm not sure on this as my 2010 does not have the option (or at least I could not find it) to add the on/off DRL to the MDI.


It might not have the option, the guy that programmed mine had a 2011, and there are certain things he couldn't do to his, like DRL via the MDI and he also couldn't turn the 3 convenience signals into 5, as he did for mine.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

airmax1 said:


> How to turn off TPMS? i have VAG-COM nothing seems to work...:banghead:


It might be different on your '12, but this was the way it worked on my '11.....so you can at least try it...

In Vag Com:

Go into 19 Gateway Module
Click coding
Run through the bytes until you find 65 -- Tire Pressure Monitoring
Uncheck the box
Close window
Click do it
Done!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hbombkid said:


> anyway you can give steps how you got it enabled in MDI. So you are saying it was not visible before? I know Dan said you either have it or you don't just want to see if I have the option. I already disabled them with VAG COM but would like to know if I could easily enable them without pulling the cable back out.


Just scroll thru all your options on your MDI and see if you can find it.....it'll only take a minute.

Should be under Lights/Vision like in the pic above (if you have it). If not...VagCom is the only way

If you did disable them already, I HIGHLY doubt you'll ever enable them though


----------



## tconl (Mar 15, 2012)

*vag-com*

I have 2012 highline golf and would love to know how to turn on the needles spin like in the golf r if anyone know please tell


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just scroll thru all your options on your MDI and see if you can find it.....it'll only take a minute.
> 
> Should be under Lights/Vision like in the pic above (if you have it). If not...VagCom is the only way
> 
> If you did disable them already, I HIGHLY doubt you'll ever enable them though


The option for this is likely in the adaptation menu's of the controller.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tconl said:


> I have 2012 highline golf and would love to know how to turn on the needles spin like in the golf r if anyone know please tell


Wrong forum, but luckily I was the one that posted the how-to....here ya go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uster-Staging-Gauge-Needle-Sweep-thru-Vag-Com


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

bp328i said:


> Enabled windows up/down with fob. Rain sensor windows-up enabled. DRL disabled which made my euro switch work correctly and enabled my fogs while highbeams are on.
> 
> I really want to change the blinker from 3 to 5 but I can't find where to change it. I'm thinking it's not something that is able to be changed in a 2010.


So is that confirmed that we can't change the number of comfort blinks on a 2010? How'd you disable the DRLs is it in 46-Central Conv.? :beer:

Also what is the "Auto Hold" button next to the gear selector do? Can't seem to find anything in the manual about it..


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

VRptstyly said:


> Also what is the "Auto Hold" button next to the gear selector do? Can't seem to find anything in the manual about it..



Keeps the brakes engaged when the car is not moving. In other words, if you don't have to keep your foot on the brake pedal while waiting for the lights to turn green


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

windows up/down via fob 
Rain closing feature enabled
Footwell lights enabled
set Coming Home automatic (it stays on after shutting off the car and stays for 30 sec (configurable in MFA)
set comfort turn signal to 5
leave DRL on while turning on signal (tried to dimming instead steady on but could not do it... did it on GTI but not working on CC)
Rearview camera (low) enabled
remember last setting of heated seat on both driver's and passenger's seat


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Keeps the brakes engaged when the car is not moving. In other words, if you don't have to keep your foot on the brake pedal while waiting for the lights to turn green


Thats cool, does it hold it from rolling, say if your on an incline? The GF is gonna love that.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

VRptstyly said:


> Thats cool, does it hold it from rolling, say if your on an incline? The GF is gonna love that.


That is exactly the intent of the Auto Hold. If you are on a hill and stopped, you won't roll back.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

akipal said:


> windows up/down via fob
> Rain closing feature enabled
> Footwell lights enabled
> set Coming Home automatic (it stays on after shutting off the car and stays for 30 sec (configurable in MFA)
> ...



What is Rearview camera (low) enabled ?? For low-light conditions?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

boogiedownberlin said:


> What is Rearview camera (low) enabled ?? For low-light conditions?


It is rear emblem with rearview camera flapping
Low line has built in module but guide lines don't move when turning steering wheel
High line has separate module and it has to be connected can data bus

Low version can be simply activated by vagcom


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> That is exactly the intent of the Auto Hold. If you are on a hill and stopped, you won't roll back.


Exactly, for people who bought a manual, but have no idea how to drive it and should have just gotten an automatic


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

vwj81 said:


> Exactly, for people who bought a manual, but have no idea how to drive it and should have just gotten an automatic


It's on the DSG...?


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

VRptstyly said:


> It's on the DSG...?


Yes it is. Mine is always on


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

boogiedownberlin said:


> Yes it is. Mine is always on


interesting. i was just messing around, but didn't realize it also came on the dsg. not sure when i would ever need it...


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

When you're stuck in traffic moving 5 feet every 10 seconds -- priceless. That's the only occassion when I use it and it's awesome.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

gtaylor0 said:


> When you're stuck in traffic moving 5 feet every 10 seconds -- priceless. That's the only occassion when I use it and it's awesome.


I actually would not use it in that case. i would take it off and just modulate break pressure. otherwise i would just be playing foot tapdancing between the accelerator and the break pedal. I do use it when im in traffic for a while (without moving) or if i am either stopped on a hill or parked on a hill for that matter.

my 2cents


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Dubai has pretty bad stop and go traffic, which means there is more stop than go. I find it very convenient to not have to keep the brake pedal engaged the whole time. In my previous cars, I would often slide the shifter into N.

I think the Auto Hold is a feature that has more practicality than the "Auto Park" one (which is more of a gimmick and a "look what my car can do" show off toy)


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

I tried the auto-hold..and almost hit the car infront of me.... couldn't get it to work, and never messed with it again.


This is my signature...


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Step on the brake lightly in order to stop the car, because what Auto Hold does is maintain that brake pressure going forward, until you reset it. So if you press the brake hard in stop and go traffic, it will jar you when it engages the throttle and could make you almost hit someone. A little art is involved but, to me, it's worth it those rare times I find myself in that kind of traffic.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

*DRL via MFD on 2012 CC?*

Does anyone know if and where in VCDS this can be done on a 2012 CC?



gooberbora said:


> i didn't either! but after reading this post i ran out to my car, toyed around some more and i got it! (dont remember what i changed though) It ends up right there with lane flash.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JLondon said:


> Does anyone know if and where in VCDS this can be done on a 2012 CC?


I would check the adaptation module for Central Conv-46, Would likely be an option of On/Off for that option. If not 46, then 09. 

I know with the 12's there are more options available than the 09-11's as the 12's have changed the CECM module and wiring.


----------



## pas11cc (Mar 29, 2015)

*VagCom resource in Atlanta area*

Hi, any recomndations for fee based VagCom resource in the Atlanta area?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

pas11cc said:


> Hi, any recomndations for fee based VagCom resource in the Atlanta area?


Check your PM's


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've done rain closing, emergency ABS flashing brake lights, rain sensing windows, windows up/down with remote and door lock, turned off [down] amber lights in the front when headlights are on, enabled honk on unlock, disabled PTT, disabled DRL, and probably several others that I'm forgetting.


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Closing windows and roof lid when raining.

Remote control activated windows and roof lid.

EGR engine error symbol reset after replaced valve.

Rear electric caliper opening/closing when replacing brake pad.

Tow bar install (proximity sensors, added control unit and adjusted stability settings).

Lots of minor adjustments/settings.

To do: adjust Xenon after installing H&R


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Interesting, mine is called "Conv. Signal" on my Dash. I made that 5 times instead
> Of three


how?....is this available on the 2010?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

teknodogg said:


> how?....is this available on the 2010?


I have a 2009 and I've yet to come across this OR the DRL option. I can't even find the option to change the blinks from three to four or five. I searched the other day for like an hour.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

cj8 said:


> I have a 2009 and I've yet to come across this OR the DRL option. I can't even find the option to change the blinks from three to four or five. I searched the other day for like an hour.


Here is the link i use. Some of this may work on your car some will not. 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

cj8 said:


> I have a 2009 and I've yet to come across this OR the DRL option. I can't even find the option to change the blinks from three to four or five. I searched the other day for like an hour.


.

DRL option??....I turn my DRL off using VAG so that works....


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

teknodogg said:


> .
> 
> DRL option??....I turn my DRL off using VAG so that works....


I've disabled DRL but it seems like the newer models get an option to enable/disable them through the MFA.

EDIT: As I'm reading through the list posted by L8Train, I see that it's a 2011+ feature.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Definitley digging up an older thread, but im a relatively new cc owner (2009 sport 6mt) and i was windering if there was anyone in the southern new england area whonhas vagcom experiance....i would like to set up some available features but cant spring for the full kit yet and i would also like to meet some area people doing vw mods and meets.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hopefully this will help!!

http://www.maptive.com/ver3/VCDS_Locator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geeoh214 (Apr 28, 2015)

*dumb question(s)*

sorry for a dumb question, but when you buy a micro-can rosstech cable, it comes with the activation of the software correct? reason i ask is because i have been looking on eBay for that cable and I've seen some listings that are about $160-180, so wouldn't just buying a new one be cheaper 

oh and i also disabled my drl's via bluetooth dongle and carista, so would a euro switch work? thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

cj8 said:


> Hopefully this will help!!
> 
> http://www.maptive.com/ver3/VCDS_Locator
> 
> ...


Amazing thank you!


----------

